# Drill press dust collection



## ynathans (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey folks,

I just took delivery of this 17" Grizzly drill press: "http://www.grizzly.com/products/12-Speed-17-Floor-Drill-Press/G7947"]http://www.grizzly.com/products/12-Speed-17-Floor-Drill-Press/G7947":http://www.grizzly.com/products/12-Speed-17-Floor-Drill-Press/G7947"]http://www.grizzly.com/products/12-Speed-17-Floor-Drill-Press/G7947 and wondering what you guys do for dust collection on the drill press?

I have a 2 HP DC with 4" runs and am also going to install the woodpecker drill press table: http://www.woodpeck.com/wpdrillpresstable.html and will also use the woodpecker fence http://www.woodpeck.com/dp3.html on it on occasion too so I'm wondering if the fence will interfere with any solution that involves clipping a host to the table or the support pole of the press?

I came across this solution http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?c=&p=30198&cat=1,42401&ap=1 anyone familiar with it?

Thanks,

Nathan


----------



## ynathans (Sep 12, 2013)

Actually, I realize now that the lee valley link I referenced uses magnets and the woodpecker table is not metal, so that wouldn't work…


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm using this on the drill press.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2021187/25938/Dust-Collection-Hose-Stay-Put-4-OD-x-36.aspx

You will also need a coupling and a clamp. I made a bracket out of plywood and bolted it down.


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

I use a section of 6" flex duct and clamp it where needed depending on what I am drilling .


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I use a broom and a dustpan…


----------

